# Rate my grinder... Gaggia md64



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

So I have had my ex-commercial gaggia md64 now for about a year and a half. I have upgraded from a gaggia to a cherub, but in that time I haven't thought about upgrading my grinder even though there are various things which annoy me about it.

I weigh beans in and out. So I use a silicone exhaust hose to ensure the beans go straight into the grinder without excessive popcorning. I then have to use a bent spoon to scoop the retained ground beans out of the chute, turn on and repeat for it to be clear.

This is a faff. So was wondering what my options are and what would be considered a worthy upgrade?

My priorities are...

1) coffee quality

2) price

3) speed and ease of use

So can I get a grinder which would be just as good in the quality of grind but does a quicker job? Or could I mod my current grinder to retain less?

Can supply pictures and videos of it in action if required...

Cheers!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi this post seems to have gotten missed .

I don't know if you can mod your grinder to retain less.

Couple more questions for you

Do you change coffees a lot ?

Do you want to carry on single dosing ?

What budget are you working too ?

What space are you working too ?

Are you considering new or refurbed ?


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cheers boots. Guess it is a difficult one as most people have no experience of the grinder. Maybe if I post some pictures it might help with people thinking of mods...

Change quite frequently, rarely buy the same bean twice. Currently this isn't an issue on my grinder as it is easy to adjust.

Single dosing appeals because it wastes less coffee and fits my weird analyst ways.

Budget is value for money. So if a super jolly is better then I would buy one. If I have to spend 600 quid to get a better process or coffee then I am less inclined.

Space is not a problem.

Refurbed is fine.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If it's like the md85 I have it's been painted with the ugly stick, but to its merit the grind consistency and grind quality is fantastic. If it wasn't all in bits I would have nailed some wheels to it and towed it to the grind off.


----------

